# The Frustrating Inner Pec



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey, as you can probably guess i'm having a little trouble with developing my inner pecs. When i first started training it didnt really matter as i had a pretty flat, featureless chest.

However, as my muscles have developed there is a noticable lack of substance in the middle and top of my chest, so when i wear almost any t-shirt i look pretty stupid :lol:

Basically, i need your help to come up with a few exercises that target the inner and upp part of the pectoral muscle. 

There is a slight problem though....I only have access to a pair of dumbells, a pec deck and one of these (something like that anyway...two extra handles though but im not sure how that changes tension on the pectorals):

http://www.myfit.ca/exercisedatabase/images/verticalpress.gif

This is all i have access too...no bench, nothing.

Any help is appreciated so..... :rockon:

Cheers 

EDIT: I have been considering doing half reps (midway through the motion to the closing point) on the pec deck, think it will help?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

incline dumbell flys maybe matey?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont have a bench :-(


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

do flys on the floor then

and sit in a chair, one that leans back like a computer chair and do incline bench press.

why so little equitment anyway?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmmm...interesting, I will try flys on the floor, thank you  . As for the chair, I don't have anything like that :blink:

Basically, I live in such a small town the best resources I have access to are that in the local public leisure centre, which unfortunately is a small room stuffed with cardio and cable machines (no high cable station just so you know, the low one has restricted space). Dumbells are my own, luckily. Until I can drive, that's all i have!


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

so you have the money to go to a gym? but your gym is ****?

cause you could kit out your garage if you have somewhere like that to train. like ground floor, high ceilings.

i train at home, its way more fun than a gym. i have no idea what our local is like, but its probably chav invested and full of middle aged house wives on cardio machines


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

yea i prefer train at home, im not a big fan of machines i prefer freeweights, jus person choice. Hmm as for inner pecs yea its a tricky flyes are arguably the best choice with dumbells. Heres summit to try, push ups, i find i get a good inner chest burn when i do em.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Haha! Basically that's the situation at the moment (It's only £1.60 a session and I only go 3 times a week due to school work). Sadly, there's no room anywhere for any more equipment other than dumbells and an EZ curl bar which I have. Thanks for the idea though :thumbup1: .

The community's brilliant around here, 0% chav population and not many women come to the gym. :tongue:

Dingosteve, I will try pressups, thank-you  . Do you have a certain hand position (shoulder-width, wide, narrow etc.) when doing your pressups?


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

if you put your feet up on a desk while doing press ups, so your body is an an angle, then it will work the upper chest more. maybe a good idea for the fuller pec look, cause btw there's no such thing as an inner chest, just upper and lower pectoral. so its a matter of making your chest bigger.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I'll do that, sounds like the stuff I'm looking for!

About the upper-lower-central-whatnot, there's different ways of looking at it even though there may be one correct thingummy. I like to think of it like....say you have a pizza or something? Its one thing but you get a knife and some imagination you can cut it up how you want, same with muscles in my mind 

Again, big thanks for your help on basics and expanding on others answers, you're a great help! :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Would like some comments on my idea of half-reps on the pec deck please


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

theres no magical exercise to fill out your inner chest you will just have to build up the whole pec and hope for the best


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I prefer doing something than just "hoping for the best", no offence. :whistling:

Awesome avatar by the way :laugh:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

well theres nothing you can do really except make the pecs bigger and thay will fill out in time.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Like [email protected] says your inner pecs will develop as you build up your overall chest.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Like [email protected] says your inner pecs will develop as you build up your overall chest.


^ is correct.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

the more air in the balloon, the more shape it has

no air, no shape

no mass to the pecs, no shape in the form of 'inners/outers' yadda yadda.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> the more air in the balloon, the more shape it has
> 
> no air, no shape
> 
> no mass to the pecs, no shape in the form of 'inners/outers' yadda yadda.


Thanks for putting it into perspective, balloons I can understand  .

And thank-you everyone else who had said something along the same lines as [email protected] :thumbup1:

[email protected], I owe you an apology, sorry! :beer:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

S-A-L said:


> as my muscles have developed there is a noticable lack of substance in the middle and top of my chest, so when i wear almost any t-shirt i look pretty stupid :lol:


I know the feeling :no:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

S-A-L said:


> Thanks for putting it into perspective, balloons I can understand  .
> 
> And thank-you everyone else who had said something along the same lines as [email protected] :thumbup1:
> 
> [email protected], I owe you an apology, sorry! :beer:


 no you dont buddy i just didnt explain myself very well


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe the hope for the best bit was abit vague :laugh: but other than that it was my ignorance and unwillingness to open my eyes :tongue: .

Have a good 20th May 2009 :confused1:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> Haha! Basically that's the situation at the moment (It's only £1.60 a session and I only go 3 times a week due to school work). Sadly, there's no room anywhere for any more equipment other than dumbells and an EZ curl bar which I have. Thanks for the idea though :thumbup1: .
> 
> The community's brilliant around here, 0% chav population and not many women come to the gym. :tongue:
> 
> Dingosteve, I will try pressups, thank-you  . Do you have a certain hand position (shoulder-width, wide, narrow etc.) when doing your pressups?


sorry mate was away for a fewdays, well for innerpec i use a fairly close hand position and when i reach top of push i squeeze pecs as if to push them together, it works for me lol give em a try, worth getting some push bars at some point and putting your feet higher than you body so you on delcine, jus random stuff works for me lol


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

You are correct in doing just the last part of the movment on the pec-dek,about 6 inches,well it worked for me i was told to do this years ago by a champion bodybuilder (it does work)


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

dingosteve said:


> sorry mate was away for a fewdays, well for innerpec i use a fairly close hand position and when i reach top of push i squeeze pecs as if to push them together, it works for me lol give em a try, worth getting some push bars at some point and putting your feet higher than you body so you on delcine, jus random stuff works for me lol


No problem, thanks for taking the time to reply  . That decline stuff sounds interesting, definitely going to keep that in mind. As I've been told now, the more mass your pectorals have the fuller the inner chest will seem. However, I think I'll keep an open mind......just in case :innocent:



2fat2old said:


> You are correct in doing just the last part of the movment on the pec-dek,about 6 inches,well it worked for me i was told to do this years ago by a champion bodybuilder (it does work)


Great! I'll put it to test next week (on rest week....soooo boring :tongue: ), thanks  .

Where did you get your avatar from? Only a friend of mine posted this somewhere, though I thought he himself took it, obviously not! :laugh:

Thank-you guys for your input, appreciated alot :thumbup1: .


----------

